# Strange (Ceramic) material of Rocket R58 V2 mushroom base of E61 brew head



## Prusev71

Hi guys,

Does anybody know that Rocket uses ceramic material instead of chromed brass for E61 brew group mushroom base? I had not seen this before. My friend cleaned his machine today and foumd this fact!?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Prusev71 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anybody know that Rocket uses ceramic material instead of chromed brass for E61 brew group mushroom base? I had not seen this before. My friend cleaned his machine today and foumd this fact!?


Could you ask your friend to take some photos?


----------



## Dylan

Easy enough to find on goole images










My guess is that this is because scale typically builds up on this part and the chrome gets eaten away by the scale - so perhaps the ceramic helps prevent this in some way.


----------



## Prusev71

Dylan said:


> Easy enough to find on goole images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that this is because scale typically builds up on this part and the chrome gets eaten away by the scale - so perhaps the ceramic helps prevent this in some way.


Thank you, Dylan! I missed this innovation from Rocket. Reading in net I just found that after 1+ year of exploitation, there is a risk to break this ceramic unit: https://www.home-barista.com/repairs/broken-e61-grouphead-mushroom-t47678.html


----------



## Dylan

Ah yes, I guess it wold benefit anyone with such a mushroom to make sure they are taken out regularly to have scale removed then, as if it gets locked in by scale breakage is possible.


----------



## Prusev71

BTW, I didn't find this innovation in other vendors - Izzo, ECM. Now I am googling the difference between ceramic and chromed brass in order to have better perspective of this innovation.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Prusev71 said:


> BTW, I didn't find this innovation in other vendors - Izzo, ECM. Now I am googling the difference between ceramic and chromed brass in order to have better perspective of this innovation.


On that thread on HB, it says that they gave up on the idea pretty quickly and are no longer producing machines with such mushrooms.


----------



## Prusev71

Yes, indeed. Most probably, Rocket had faced many claims on broken mushrooms. I read that the ceramic is harder than stainless steel and it is not cheaper, but it is not elastic, which is the issue in context of reliability.


----------



## Dylan

Harder, but way way way more brittle.


----------



## espressotechno

Would be muxh better if it was machined from stainless steel (marine grade).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

espressotechno said:


> Would be muxh better if it was machined from stainless steel (marine grade).


I think the new Verona's group is from SS I believe?


----------



## Mepl

Hi, does anyone know exactly which Rockets have these ceramic mushrooms? Or more specifically, I have a giotto Evoluzione Version 2 (the one with rotary pump and black dual dials). Does anyone have it and can confirm whether it has the ceramic version or not? I want to open and clean it, but I am worried that I am going to break it. Further question: In case it is a ceramic one, would it make sense to open up first only the top nut (the gicleur chamber nut) and pour some citric acid in there to unlock it if the mushroom is stuck, rather than try to open the mushroom nut directly? thanks for help


----------



## Lindy23

I found Rocket customer service was poor in regards to this issue. I wantedto replace the mushroom and they where less than helpful


----------



## ISCM

Rocket seem to be a company driven by marketing.
I have one and the machine seems to be high quality, but next time I will probably choose a different manufacture.
The fact that the frame is not stainless is a bit annoying and the drip tray is not deep enough on my Giotto.

I am sure that in time there will be rust.
It would have been loads better if the overhang for the drip tray was at least 1 cm and the tray came further forward, so that water did not go everywhere when cleaning.

Mine has the timer, so at least there should not be a ceramic mushroom.
I wont have a go at Rocket for trying the idea, but they should make it easy for people to change (preferably at cost for the part), as it turns out that it was probably a mistake.


----------



## Nikolai

My Rocket is 2016 Giotto Evoluzione V2 and has ceramic mushroom stem. I did not opened for 4 years. When I did open it the ceramic part got unscrewed from the top nut (mushroom head) and was super stuck in the brew head. I used concentrated descaling solution to loosen it up but what it needed was lots of wiggling and strong prying which led to some of the ceramic chipping off. Fortunately, I ended up replacing it with flow control unit and now it is all good.


----------



## Sunsmellsloud

Nikolai said:


> My Rocket is 2016 Giotto Evoluzione V2 and has ceramic mushroom stem. I did not opened for 4 years. When I did open it the ceramic part got unscrewed from the top nut (mushroom head) and was super stuck in the brew head. I used concentrated descaling solution to loosen it up but what it needed was lots of wiggling and strong prying which led to some of the ceramic chipping off. Fortunately, I ended up replacing it with flow control unit and now it is all good.


 I'm in exactly the same situation as you. Unfortunately, my machine has been without use for about a year and I think it's scaled up and stopped any flow out of the grouphead, although the chamber is filled with water so I imagine this is due to the stuck mushroom.

Where did you get the flow control unit from, and does it make a good replacement?


----------

